# Pigment gone from lips?!?! Red and puffy?!?!



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

Not too puffy, just a smidgen. Max has been licking his junk a lil more than usual... idk if that counts for anything towards this... but i just have been noticing that it looks to me his pigment is GONE! 

Any idea's on what this is... any experiences?!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

It could be an allergic reaction or it could be lip fold pyoderma. 

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/archive-5-health-wellness/89505-lip-fold-pyoderma.html

Does he eat out of plastic bowl by any chance?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

:rofl:

Haven't seen "junk" used in a long time. That was epic. Back on topic...


I moved into a new house with my roommates and immediately Titon suffered the same fate as your boy with the loss of pigment and looked exactly like your picture.

I never did figure out what it was exactly as his black is coming back. I figured he had an allergic reaction to something outside or another.


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

BowWowMeow said:


> It could be an allergic reaction or it could be lip fold pyoderma.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/archive-5-health-wellness/89505-lip-fold-pyoderma.html
> 
> Does he eat out of plastic bowl by any chance?


Nope. He eats out of a metal bowl, stainless steel i think?. I looked at some pictures of the lip fold pyoderma. If That is what he has, he doesnt have any of the swollen ness, his lips look almost exactly the same, except the color missing.... My female has had pretty bad allergies and i just bought some TOTW to try and see if the grains in BB were helping cause those allergies, maybe that will help my boy...

There is also this EVIL EVIL tree in my backyard THOUGH. cranapple tree i think? Something i heard is bad for the dogs... but its the ONLY SHADE TREE, makes 100 percent shade coverage in that area... and i dont have any way to cut that bad boy down.... idk if that plays a roll, but i know they **** for days when they eat alot of them..... i have to clean them up off the ground every day before they come out, and pick the ones i can reach off the tree since they like to jump up and get them lol


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

TitonsDad said:


> :rofl:
> 
> Haven't seen "junk" used in a long time. That was epic. Back on topic...
> 
> ...


HAHA thanks 

So Titon got that, and it just went away correct? How long did it take? Do you think it was stress related? We had the tornadoes come in here to alabama, destroyed ALOT, and we were out of power for a good 5 days, lost all RAW and he has been on kibble only for a few days! :[ had the **** for a couple days too.... thats finally cleared back up now that im back at my house...


----------



## MrsWoodcock (Oct 21, 2010)

any idea's anyone?


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

Hmmmmmm. Considering those apples are every where and He has diarrhea at times for no reason, I would venture to guess that may be the culprit. From what I have heard the seeds are very bad for them, and he may be having an allergic reaction. Have you tried Benadryl?


----------



## TitonsDad (Nov 9, 2009)

Hey, now that I think more into it... I think it was stress related from moving into the house with roommates, another GSD and unsure of the "rules". It's taken about a month or 2 to fully go away. Not all the way there yet but about 85% gone.


----------

